# WinCC v7.2 AS-OS-Eng. - Berechtigungsfehler beim Öffnen von geladenen Projekten



## RONIN (28 April 2014)

Hallo Leute!

 Das ist mein erstes Projekt mit einem WinCC-Client-Server-System also seit nachsichtig mit mir. Grundsätzlich habe ich mich versucht an den PCS7-Leitfaden zu halten den mir ducati in einem anderen Beitrag empfohlen hat, ich hab aber auch ein paar WinCC-Stander-Handbücher gelesen. Wichtig wäre noch anzumerken das ich hier kein PCS7 sondern nur Step75.5 und WinCC v7.2 hab.

Folgender Aufbau:
1x OS-Server - OSS1GRAIN - Win7 Prof
1x OS-Client - OSC1GRAIN - Win7 Prof
2x OS-Client-Referenz - OSC2GRAIN und OSC3GRAIN - Win7 Prof
1x Engineering Station - Win7 Prof

Erstellt habe ich zunächst das Projekt direkt am Server, nachdem ich aber beim
"Pfad zum Ziel-OS-Server" nicht den selben Rechner angeben konnte bin ich auf die Engineering ausgewichen. Ist das richtig so? Eigentlich hätt ich am Ende des Projektes gerne Engineering und Server in einem. Den Engineering-Rechner den ich momentan verwende soll es eigentlich nur während der IBN geben.

 Projektiert in Step-7: Siehe Hier + Details für den Server




Die Rechner sind soweit konfiguriert, wenn ich nun am Server in Step auf:
Rechtsklick -> "Objekte übersetzen und laden" gehe, dann wird die Konfiguration auf den Zielrechner (OSS1GRAIN) übertragen, auch die Projektdateien. Allerdings nur die WinCC-Dateien des Serverprojekts. 

Beim Öffnen/Initialisieren des Projektes gibt's dann aber ein Problem. Im zugehörigen Log steht nur dass Projekt am Zielrechner nicht geöffnet werden konnte.


Wenn ich am Serverrechner dann direkt versuche die MCP-Datei zu öffnen bekomm ich folgende Meldung.



 Das selbe Problem hab ich mit den Clients.
<EDIT> Ach ja, die Berechtigungen sind eingerichtet wie HIER beschrieben, des weiteren hab ich auch den "Siemens-Security-Contoller" noch mal drüber laufen lassen. </EDIT>

Wenn ich die gesamten Projektdaten - manuell - auf den Serverrechner kopiere, und die OS-Server-Station  von Step7 aus (Rechtsklick - Objekt öffnen) öffne, dann funktioniert es.

Muss ich nun auf jedem Rechner (auch Clients) das gesamte Projekt lagern oder mache ich da einen grundlegenden Denkfehler bzw. einen Konfigurationsfehler.
Ich hab das gesamte Projekt noch hier hochgeladen, falls ihr an der detaillierten Konfiguration interessiert seit.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53168190/Projects1.zip

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## ducati (28 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Erstellt habe ich zunächst das Projekt direkt am Server, nachdem ich aber beim
> "Pfad zum Ziel-OS-Server" nicht den selben Rechner angeben konnte bin ich auf die Engineering ausgewichen. Ist das richtig so? Eigentlich hätt ich am Ende des Projektes gerne Engineering und Server in einem. Den Engineering-Rechner den ich momentan verwende soll es eigentlich nur während der IBN geben.
> 
> .


Du kannst nicht auf den selben Rechner laden, macht ja auch keinen Sinn, da das Projekt ja schon auf dem selben Rechner ist. Wenn Du den Sever auch als ES nutzen willst, kannst Du bei laufendem Server nicht Engineeren, zumindest nicht alles, was WinCC betrifft. Also keine gute Idee -> separate ES benutzen.



RONIN schrieb:


> Die Rechner sind soweit konfiguriert, wenn ich nun am Server in Step auf:
> Rechtsklick -> "Objekte übersetzen und laden" gehe, dann wird die Konfiguration auf den Zielrechner (OSS1GRAIN) übertragen, auch die Projektdateien. Allerdings nur die WinCC-Dateien des Serverprojekts.
> 
> .



"Übersetzen und Laden" nutze ich eher selten. Besser Rechtsklick auf das OS-Projekt gehen und separat "Übersetzen" und separat "Laden"


RONIN schrieb:


> Beim Öffnen/Initialisieren des Projektes gibt's dann aber ein Problem. Im zugehörigen Log steht nur dass Projekt am Zielrechner nicht geöffnet werden konnte.
> Anhang anzeigen 24052
> 
> Wenn ich am Serverrechner dann direkt versuche die MCP-Datei zu öffnen bekomm ich folgende Meldung.
> ...



kann viele Ursachen haben, da hab ich hier schon mehrmals die links zu den Siemens Supportseiten geschrieben. Da gibt's 100 Dinge zum Überprüfen.



RONIN schrieb:


> Wenn ich die gesamten Projektdaten - manuell - auf den Serverrechner kopiere, und die OS-Server-Station  von Step7 aus (Rechtsklick - Objekt öffnen) öffne, dann funktioniert es.
> .



Vielleicht ist das schon die Ursachen, da greift irgendein SQL-Server (ES oder Server ...) noch auf die SQL Datenbank zu und schon kannst Du nicht richtig laden... Ne Ferndiagnose ist nur schwer möglich, hab grad auch keine Zeit, mir das Projekt mal anzusehen.



RONIN schrieb:


> Muss ich nun auf jedem Rechner (auch Clients) das gesamte Projekt lagern oder mache ich da einen grundlegenden Denkfehler bzw. einen Konfigurationsfehler.
> Ich hab das gesamte Projekt noch hier hochgeladen, falls ihr an der detaillierten Konfiguration interessiert seit.
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53168190/Projects1.zip
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.



Auf die Clients lädst Du nur das Clientprojekt. Und auch nur abundzu. Da sind ja keine Bilder und Variablen drin, welche sich ändern könnten. Normalerweise lädst Du die Clients nur einmal und fertig. Alle Änderungen machst Du ja im Serverprojekt. Trotzdem ist es ratsam, abundzu alle Clients zu laden.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (28 April 2014)

PS: hab grad im Screenshot gesehen dass Du 2 mal "IE Allgemein" drin hast. Hast Du wirklich 2 Anlagenbusse? Irgendwie hab ich grad im Kopf, dass es nur einmal "IE allgemein" pro Rechner geben darf, bin mir aber grad nicht sicher. Für den Terminalbus darfst Du kein IE allgemein konfigurieren.

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (28 April 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Für den Terminalbus darfst Du kein IE allgemein konfigurieren


Oha, gut beobachtet. 
Das wusste ich schon mal nicht. Wie wird der Terminalbus dann konfiguriert? Muss morgen noch mal in die Unterlagen schauen.



ducati schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Sever auch als ES nutzen willst, kannst Du bei laufendem Server nicht Engineeren, zumindest nicht alles, was WinCC betrifft. Also keine gute Idee -> separate ES benutzen.


 OK, hatte ich nach einigem arbeiten schon erahnt. Im Moment stehen mir aber (außer meinem PG dass ich währen der IBN nutze) keine weiteren Stationen zur Verfügung. Ich könnte Client3 nutzen, der wird kaum verwendet (Reserve), auf dem könnte ich eventuell engineeren.



ducati schrieb:


> "Übersetzen und Laden" nutze ich eher selten. Besser Rechtsklick auf das OS-Projekt gehen und separat "Übersetzen" und separat "Laden"


 Lifert in meinem Fall das selbe Ergebnis.
 Noch eine Frage zu vorhin, am Server bzw. Client muss nicht zwingend das gesamte Projekt liegen, die Daten die beim "Laden" übertragen werden sollten reichen, oder?



ducati schrieb:


> "Übersetzen und Laden" nutze ich eher selten. Besser Rechtsklick auf das OS-Projekt gehen und separat "Übersetzen" und separat "Laden"kann viele Ursachen haben, da hab ich hier schon mehrmals die links zu den Siemens Supportseiten geschrieben. Da gibt's 100 Dinge zum Überprüfen. Vielleicht ist das schon die Ursachen, da greift irgendein SQL-Server (ES oder Server ...) noch auf die SQL Datenbank zu und schon kannst Du nicht richtig laden...


Hmm.. dann heißt es morgen wohl, weiter probieren.



ducati schrieb:


> Auf die Clients lädst Du nur das Clientprojekt. Und auch nur ab und zu. Da sind ja keine Bilder und Variablen drin, welche sich ändern könnten. Normalerweise lädst Du die Clients nur einmal und fertig. Alle Änderungen machst Du ja im Serverprojekt. Trotzdem ist es ratsam, abundzu alle Clients zu laden


 Ja, hier hab ich auch noch ein größeres Verständnisproblem was diese ganze Sache angeht. Ich hab ein Server-Projekt in dem ich, genau wie ich es von der Single-Station gewohnt bin, meine Bilder, Meldungen, Archive projektiert sind. Wie ich diese dann aber ins Client-Projekt und dann auch noch auf die referenzierten Clients bekomm, ist mir ebenfalls noch unbekannt. Zugegeben, ich hab mich mit dem Punkt noch nicht so richtig beschäftigt, da es ja schon früher hapert.

 Und die letzte Frage, mehr wegen dem Verständnis.
Wie gesagt, am Serverprojekt liegen die Bilder, wozu gibt es dann eigentlich das Client-Projekt. Man könnte die Clients doch direkt auf das Server-Projekt referenzieren, oder? Nun, man könnte im Client-Projekt gewisse Bilder/Objekte projektieren die es damit nicht am Server-Projekt geben muss....

 Mann, oh, Mann. So hilflos war ich bei einer Sache schon lange nicht mehr. Da sieht man wie schnell es einen aus die Nase hauen kann, wenn man seine gewohnte Umgebung (Single-Station) verlässt.


----------



## ducati (29 April 2014)

einfach ist das ganze nicht. und selbsterklärend schon garnicht.
der TerminalBus wird unter Windows bzw. Simatic Shell konfiguriert.
einen Client als ES zu nutzen ist besser, eigentlich ist das dann die ES, welche auch als Client genutzt wird.
auf den Rechnern liegt nicht dae komplette Projekt, nur das was durch laden uebertragen wird.
auf den Clients liegen erstmal keine Bilder und Variablen, das holen die sich vom Server. man kann aber bestimmte Bilder auf die Clients legen um Kommunikation zu sparen, z.b. die ganzen @-bilder vom BPC...

gruss


----------



## RONIN (30 April 2014)

Heureka, ich hab einen Durchbruch!

Zuerst muss ich mal beschämt zugeben das ich die SIMATIC.NET-CD und mit ihr den Stationsmanager (und andere Komponenten) nie installiert hatte. Ich dachte dass die ganzen Screenshot in den Anleitungen (die ich bei mir nicht finden konnte) teil des PCS7-Pakets sind. Das meiste ist ja schließlich im Pakte AS-OS-Engenieering drin.
Mann! Im Nachhinein bin ich wieder klüger.... 

Das ursprüngliche Problem mit dem Zugriffsfehler hat mir dann auch noch nen guten Tag gekostet. Letztlich wurde es mit einer Neuinstalliation von Update 6 für WinCC v7.2 behoben. Mal wieder typisch WinCC. :evil:

@ducati: Danke mal soweit! 

Installiert ihr beim Neu-Aufetzen zuerst WinCC oder SIMATIC-Net?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Egal, ich in jetzt soweit das der Server und der Client_1 laufen, ich am Client_1 auch Bilder und Tags vom Server bekomm. Den Client_2 verwende ich als Engineering und das übertragen der geänderten Projekte auf Server so wie Client_1 geht auch. Den Client_3 hab ich noch nicht aufgesetzt.



Jetzt hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen zur korrekten Konfig der Engineering.

Wie schon beschrieben ist Client_2, sowohl referenzierter Client als auch Engineering und hängt am Terminalbus an Adresse 192.168.0.246/24.
Beim Server hab ich, folgend ducatis Hinweis, die zweite IE-Allgemein welche der Terminalbus war, entfernt.  Der Server hat jetzt nur mehr den Plantbus mit 10.0.0.100/24 konfiguriert.

Konfiguriert man bei den Client den Terminalbus mit ner IE-Allgeimein oder gar nicht?

Ein weiteres Problem hab ich bei der Engeering.
Ohne dass im Server eine Karte für den Terminalbus konfiguriert ist, ist ein Download von der Engineering nicht möglich da Netpro keinen Netzübergang hat. (192.168.0.0/24 auf 10.0.0.0/24)
Obwohl sie physikalisch (der Server hat ja die 2te NIC) verbunden sind. Wie löse ich das?

  Im PSS7-Kompendium Kapitel 6 (
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen pcs7_compendium_part_a_de-DE_KAP6_1.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
) werden einfach im Multiprojekt die Netze (Plant- und Terminalbus) zusammengeführt.
Das würde zwar das Problem lösen, ist eigentlich aber doch falsch da es ja keinen wirklichen Netzübergang von 192.168.0.0/24 auf 10.0.0.0/24 gibt.

Viele fragen, leider...


----------



## ducati (30 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Installiert ihr beim Neu-Aufetzen zuerst WinCC oder SIMATIC-Net?
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------



Zuerst WinCC dann Simatic Net, bzw. wird Simatic Net nicht schon von WinCC mitinstalliert?


RONIN schrieb:


> Konfiguriert man bei den Client den Terminalbus mit ner IE-Allgeimein oder gar nicht?



Nein der Client bekommt keine IE-Allgemein. IE-Allgemein ist zur Kommunikation mit einer SPS und der Client kommuniziert nicht mit der SPS sondern nur mit dem Server


RONIN schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem hab ich bei der Engeering.
> Ohne dass im Server eine Karte für den Terminalbus konfiguriert ist, ist ein Download von der Engineering nicht möglich da Netpro keinen Netzübergang hat. (192.168.0.0/24 auf 10.0.0.0/24)
> Obwohl sie physikalisch (der Server hat ja die 2te NIC) verbunden sind. Wie löse ich das?



Der Terminalbus hat nichts mit Netpro zu tun. In Step7/WinCC siehst Du den Terminalbus NIRGENDS. Nur im WindowsExplorer->SimaticShell. Das ist reines Windows-Netzwerk. Du musst im WindowsExplorer von der ES auf den Server kommen, dann hast Du auch Chancen das "Laden" funktioniert. siehe: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/62837602 und alle Folgelinks darin.


RONIN schrieb:


> Im PSS7-Kompendium Kapitel 6 (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, man kann auch Terminalbus und Anlagenbus physikalisch auf ein Netzwerk(karte) legen, würd ich aber nicht empfehlen.

zur ES: Die ES braucht Anschluss an Terminalbus und Anlagenbus. Über den Terminalbus lädst du den Server und die Clients sowie beim Betrieb der ES als Client läuft darüber die Visu. Über den Anlagenbus lädst Du die SPS. Das ist ziemlich frickelig, pass auf, dass die ES wirklich als Client läuft und nicht dummerweise als Singlestation und sich die Visu die Daten auch noch aus der SPS holt.

Gruß.

PS: und nie nie nie das OS-Serverprojekt auf der ES in Runtime nehmen!!! Höchstens OS-Simulation!


----------



## ducati (30 April 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Im PSS7-Kompendium Kapitel 6 (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt hab ich mir das mal durchgelesen:
In einem MULTI-Projekt hast Du 2 Anlagenbusse (einen im Teilprojekt mit der SPS und eins im Teilprojekt mit dem OS-Server) Diese 2 Anlagenbusse werden zusammengeführt. Das hat nichst mit dem Terminalbus zu tun.

Es ist etwas blöd, aber was soll man sagen. In Step7 kann man in Netpro kein Netzanlegen, welches in 2 verschiedenen Teilprojekten eines Multiprojektes verwendbar ist. Das geht nur über Netzwerke zusammenführen. Physikalisch sind die 2 Anlagenbusse aber ein einziger...

Gruß.

PS: Du bräuchtest eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt ein Multiprojekt anlegen sondern könntest auch alles (AS und ES und OS) in ein gemeinsames Projekt legen.


----------



## RONIN (2 Mai 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Zuerst WinCC dann Simatic Net, bzw. wird Simatic Net nicht schon von WinCC mitinstalliert?


Anscheinend nicht, den Stationsmanager (definitiv) und die Simatic Shell (vielleicht übersehen) habe ich erst bekommen nachdem ich SIMATIC Net installiert hatte. 



ducati schrieb:


> Nein der Client bekommt keine IE-Allgemein. IE-Allgemein ist zur Kommunikation mit einer SPS und der Client kommuniziert nicht mit der SPS sondern nur mit dem ServerDer Terminalbus hat nichts mit Netpro zu tun. In Step7/WinCC siehst Du den Terminalbus NIRGENDS. Nur im WindowsExplorer->SimaticShell. Das ist reines Windows-Netzwerk. Du musst im WindowsExplorer von der ES auf den Server kommen, dann hast Du auch Chancen das "Laden" funktioniert. siehe: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/62837602 und alle Folgelinks darin.


Danke für den Link, ist eine Informative Zusammenfassung und es scheint als hätte ich nichts vergessen.
Ich war eigentlich immer unter der Impression das man alle relevanten Verbindungen/Netzwerkkarten konfigurieren muss damit Step7 (falls nötig) einen Pfad (ggf. auch routing) zum Netzwerkziel finden kann 
Ich hab jetzt alle Netzwerkkarten aus dem Projekt genommen außer der eine vom Server welche mit dem Anlagenbus verbunden ist.

Interessant ist jetzt (ich kann alle Teilnehmer in der Simatic-Shell sehen) das ich zwar problemlos einen OS-Download durchführen kann aber keinen Hardware/Stations-Download (wie auch immer man das nennt). Step7 versucht auch gar keinen Verbindungsaufbau und meldet sofort dass die Station von der ES aus nicht erreicht werden kann (Siehe Screenshot). Vorher ging das natürlich weil ich bei beiden
Stationen den Terminalbus-Adapter konfiguriert hatte und Step7 somit wusste das ein Pfad zwischen den Stationen existiert. Jetzt hat der im Screenshot gezeigte Client aber keinen konfigurierten Adapter mehr und anscheinend ist Step7 damit der Meinung das ein Download nicht machbar ist. Der OS-Download funktioniert trotzdem problemlos.




 Was habe ich da noch vergessen? Die Anweisungen aus deinem Link vorhin und dem hier hab ich befolgt. Der OS-Download geht auch...
Ich mein, es stört jetzt nicht besonders, den Hardware-Download mach ich ja nur 1-2 mal und das geht auch per File-Export machen.
Es wäre nur der Vollständigkeit halber interessant.



ducati schrieb:


> Ja, man kann auch Terminalbus und Anlagenbus physikalisch auf ein Netzwerk(karte) legen, würd ich aber nicht empfehlen.


Ist auch nicht mein Wunsch, haben wir bis jetzt auch noch nie gemacht. Die Visu-PCs hatten noch immer 2NICs.



ducati schrieb:


> zur ES: Die ES braucht Anschluss an Terminalbus und Anlagenbus. Über den Terminalbus lädst du den Server und die Clients sowie beim Betrieb der ES als Client läuft darüber die Visu. Über den Anlagenbus lädst Du die SPS. Das ist ziemlich frickelig, pass auf, dass die ES wirklich als Client läuft und nicht dummerweise als Singlestation und sich die Visu die Daten auch noch aus der SPS holt.


. Ja für die Verbindung meiner "neuen Engineering-Station" (Client2) zum Anlagenbus muss ich mir noch was überlegen. Entweder 2. NIC oder irgeneine Form von Routing, aber das bekomm ich schon hin.  



ducati schrieb:


> PS: und nie nie nie das OS-Serverprojekt auf der ES in Runtime nehmen!!! Höchstens OS-Simulation!


OK, das hätt ich wahrscheinlich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken getan. Darf man fragen was dar Problem wäre...

*Letzte Frag noch...*
Wo kann man den symbolischen Namen des Servers verändern, man braucht den ja schließlich des öfteren im Projekt und mir ist er (an welcher Stelle auch immer er festgelegt wurde) zu lang.
Ich konnte aber keinen Punkt finden an dem ich ihn verändern kann.



Danke nochmal und schonmal.


----------



## ducati (5 Mai 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht, den Stationsmanager (definitiv) und die Simatic Shell (vielleicht übersehen) habe ich erst bekommen nachdem ich SIMATIC Net installiert hatte.


Ähm??? Habs jetzt zwar nicht im Kopf, aber SimaticShell sollte von WinCC auf jeden Fall mitkommen, ist wie gesagt der Terminalbus und der hat nichts mit SimaticNet zu tun... Zusätzlich installiert WinCC auch noch ne eigene Version von SimaticNet (ist aber ne separate DVD). Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, bei der WinCC-Installation kann man das auch gleich mit auswählen... Oder bei 7.0 wars mit auf der CD und bei 7.2 ists ne extra DVD, glaub so war das...


RONIN schrieb:


> Interessant ist jetzt (ich kann alle Teilnehmer in der Simatic-Shell sehen) das ich zwar problemlos einen OS-Download durchführen kann aber keinen Hardware/Stations-Download (wie auch immer man das nennt).
> ...
> Was habe ich da noch vergessen? Die Anweisungen aus deinem Link vorhin und dem hier hab ich befolgt. Der OS-Download geht auch...
> Ich mein, es stört jetzt nicht besonders, den Hardware-Download mach ich ja nur 1-2 mal und das geht auch per File-Export machen.
> Es wäre nur der Vollständigkeit halber interessant.



Mit dem "Hardwaredownload" kannst Du sozusagen die ganzen Rechner von der ES aus konfigurieren. Macht bei 4 Rechner wenig Sinn, die kannst Du einfach alle direkt am jeweiligen Rechner konfigurieren. Das mach bei mir auch oft zicken... Du lädst damit sozusagen den Komponentenkonfigurator. Bei den Clients brauchst Du da eh eigentlich nichts... 



RONIN schrieb:


> OK, das hätt ich wahrscheinlich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken getan. Darf man fragen was dar Problem wäre...



Wenn Du das OS-Serverprojekt auf der ES startest, werden die SQL-Datenbanken angelegt. Diese liegen dann im Projekt und werden beim nächsten Serverladen auf den Server mitübertragen und machen dort alles kaputt...



RONIN schrieb:


> *Letzte Frag noch...*
> Wo kann man den symbolischen Namen des Servers verändern, man braucht den ja schließlich des öfteren im Projekt und mir ist er (an welcher Stelle auch immer er festgelegt wurde) zu lang.






gruß.


----------



## RONIN (5 Mai 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Oder bei 7.0 wars mit auf der CD und bei 7.2 ists ne extra DVD, glaub so war das...


Simatic.Net ist bei 7.2 ne separate DVD


ducati schrieb:


> Das mach bei mir auch oft zicken... Du lädst damit sozusagen den Komponentenkonfigurator. Bei den Clients brauchst Du da eh eigentlich nichts...


 Gut, die Funktion braucht man, wie gesagt, maximal beim ersten mal. Und da kann man's auch gleich per File lösen.


ducati schrieb:


> Wenn Du das OS-Serverprojekt auf der ES startest, werden die SQL-Datenbanken angelegt. Diese liegen dann im Projekt und werden beim nächsten Serverladen auf den Server mitübertragen und machen dort alles kaputt...


:sm25: Hmmm... 
Interessant. Man müsste zwar die Engineering erst in die Serverliste eintragen damit man die Runtime überhaupt starten könnte und es wäre auch ein anderer Stationsname....

Fallen dir spontan noch weiter Stolper(Folter)-Fallen ein? So nach dem Motto: "*Whatever you are doing, never... never... ever.. do..."*? 



ducati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 24123



Ahhhh! Danke das hat schon wieder den entscheidenden Hinweis gebracht. Der Trick ist, man muss zuerst die generierten Serverdaten wieder löschen, dann wird besagtes Feld wieder zugänglich und
man kann den Symbolischen Namen ändern.

 Naja.. ich glaub für den Anfang hätt' ich's. Vielen Dank ducati! :s12:


----------



## ducati (6 Mai 2014)

RONIN schrieb:


> :sm25: Hmmm...
> Interessant. Man müsste zwar die Engineering erst in die Serverliste eintragen damit man die Runtime überhaupt starten könnte und es wäre auch ein anderer Stationsname....



??? Der Rechnername des OS-Serverprojektes auf der ES ist der Rechnername der ES! Sonst könntest Du ja das Projekt auf der ES garnicht bearbeiten. Beim Laden des OS-Serverprojektes auf den Server wird der Rechnername im Projekt automatisch geändert. Um die Runtime auf der ES zu starten musst Du die ES nicht in die Serverliste aufnehmen, es gibt aber in den Projekteigenschaften nen Haken "Aktivierung auf ES zulassen", der muss gesetzt sein, sonst kommt ne Fehlermeldung.

Weitere Fallen gibt's sicherlich ne Menge, weiss jetzt nicht, wo ich anfangen soll  Die meisten sind aber allgemein WinCC und nicht Client-Server-Probleme...

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (6 Mai 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> ??? Der Rechnername des OS-Serverprojektes auf der ES ist der Rechnername der ES! Sonst könntest Du ja das Projekt auf der ES garnicht bearbeiten.


Hmm... Im Moment hab ich die ES eigentlich als Client eingetragen weil die ES ja eigentlich ein referenzierter Client ist. Wenn ich das Serverprojekt zum bearbeiten öffne kommt eh die Abfrage:
"The configured server is not availible. Do you want to open the project with the local computer as server?"
Ich kann dann problemlos das Projekt bearbeiten. Bei der Single-Station hat man das eigentlich auch immer wenn der eigene Rechner nicht in der Liste steht.
Oder gibt es da wieder ein verstecktes Problem....?


----------



## ducati (6 Mai 2014)

ja, da gibt es ein Problem, Du kannst dann in dem Projekt keine Scripte bearbeiten...

also nochmal von vorne:

- Dein Multiprojekt liegt auf der ES
- in dem Multiprojekt gibt es ein Teilprojekt mit dem OS-Server
- in dem OS-Serverprojekt wird in WinCC unter "Rechner" *nur* der Rechnername der ES als Typ "Serverrechner" eingetragen. eigentlich sollte das beim Anlegen der Station im Simatic Manager eh schon so eingetragen sein...
- fertig
- beim Laden des OS-Servers (im Simatic Manager auf Rechtsclick auf des OS-Serverprojekt - Zielsystem - Laden wird dann automatisch der Name im OS-Projekt vom ES-Namen auf den OS-Servernamen geändert

vielleicht machst Du zum Test nochmal nen komplett neues Projekt (zur Einfachheit kein Multiprojekt). Soviel dran rumfummeln macht Sorgen. Die meisten Sachen sind standardmäßig schon richtig eingetragen

Gruß.

PS: wenn Du Clients mit eigenem Projekt verwendest, werden dort im Serverprojekt unter Rechner die Clients *nicht* eingetragen! Wenn Du da was einträgst, verwendest Du Clients ohne eigenem Projekt.


----------



## ducati (6 Mai 2014)

hier: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24023824

gibt's nen Kapitel, wie man ne ES/OS-Client Kombi konfigurieren sollte.

Gruß.


----------



## RONIN (13 Mai 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> hier: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24023824
> gibt's nen Kapitel, wie man ne ES/OS-Client Kombi konfigurieren sollte.


TOP! Danke ducati, das Handbuch hat wirklich geholfen. Jetzt fehlt vorerst nur eine Kleinigkeit.

Beim Ref. Client habe ich ein Verständnisproblem mit der Angabe des Projektpfades in "PC-Station -> Objekteigenschaften -> Konfiguration". Beim Server und beim Client (sind ja andere PCs als die ES) habe ich dort die jeweilige Netzwerkfreigabe angegeben. Dort wird dann das Projekt auch hin übertragen.

Beim Ref.Client-Projekt der gleichzeitig ES ist kann man dort aber keinen Pfad angeben der auf dem selben Rechner liegt. Wie muss ich dann das Projekt für diesen Client übertragen bzw. bereitstellen. Welches OS-Projekt muss ich dann beim Autostart des Ref.Clients starteten? Etwa das Client-Projekt (nicht Ref.Client-Projekt) aus den Engineering-Projektdaten? 

Des weiteren müsste ich das Projekt des Clients auf den referenziert wird ja trotzdem mittels "Download" auf den Ref.Client/ES-Station übertragen. Da dort ja schließlich Dinge wie "RECHNERNAME" etc. angepasst werden. Download auf sich selbst geht aber halt nicht. Ich kann das Projekt nur auf einem anderen Rechner (z.B.: Server) öffnen und mit diesem den Download machen.

Ist das normal?


----------



## ducati (13 Mai 2014)

wie Du das Problem lösen wolltest, hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.

entweder Du nimmst als masterclient die ES un referenzierst die anderen 2. dann wuerdest Du den ES Client nicht laden sondetn das ClientProjekt einfach nur auf der ES starten. nur da bin icu mir nicht sicher, ob ein einmal gestartetes Clientmasterprojekt noch ordentlich auf die anderen referenzierten Clients geladen werden kann.
die zweite Idee waere einen zusaetzlichen masterclient fuer die ES einzurichten, aber etwas unschön...


----------



## RONIN (26 Oktober 2014)

Ist zwar ein wenig spät, ich hatte ehrlich gesagt (nachdem ich nach Projektabschluss aus Bulgarien zurück kam), den Beitrag hier ein wenig vergessen. Möchte ihn aber dennoch ordentlich abschließen.



ducati schrieb:


> entweder Du nimmst als masterclient die ES un referenzierst die anderen 2. dann wuerdest Du den ES Client nicht laden sondetn das ClientProjekt einfach nur auf der ES starten.


Genau so hab ich es dann gemacht



ducati schrieb:


> nur da bin icu mir nicht sicher, ob ein einmal gestartetes Clientmasterprojekt noch ordentlich auf die anderen referenzierten Clients geladen werden kann.


Das funktioniert problemlos.

@ducati: Also, auch wenn verspätet, nochmals vielen Dank. Ich konnte mein Projekt mit der Hilfe hier erfolgreich abschließen.


----------

